# How do people with ibs D handle soy products?



## Guest (May 11, 2001)

I was just wondering how people with ibs D handle the soy products. I just found a very good tasting soy milk with vanilla that I would actually eat with cereal, but I am still afraid to actually consume it in a large amount. Has it ever made anyone's else's stomach more upset?Thanks,Jeni


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

Jeni,The doctor told me not to use food based on milk anymore. I am now eating and drinking products based on soy and it works fine for me. My biggest problem is my stomach and it doesn't get irritated when I eat a vanilla based on soy or when I eat yoghurt, and I eat it every day.I hope it works for you too,Nathalie


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2001)

We LOVE soy! It's delicious, and nutritious, and tastes like the real thing (almost). I drink glasses of the stuff. Don't worry; it's pretty safe.Yum.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi,For me soy milk and other soy products do make me go more. So when I'm more C it's a good thing, but when I'm D, I have to stay away from everything that has soy in it.But, we're all so different.Best regards,Edith


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Some people have soy intolerance, which is similar to lactose intolerance. As far as I know the medical establishment doesn't recognize soy intolerance, so if you tell your doctor you have soy intolerance he probably won't take you seriously.BTW, soy is not very healthy. It raises estrogen, which is especially bad for babies and children. It's been linked to thyroid disease. I'm allergic to soy and learned this from the soy allergy support site. A better alternative to soy milk is rice milk. Rice Dream rice milk is pretty good, I like it with cereal and it works great in recipes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2001)

I love soy milk and have had very positive experiences. Way better than cow's milk! Soy has been shown to be a positive contibutor to lowering cholestoral and it's also associated w/fewer menopausal symptoms!------------------"an eye for an eye and the whole world is blind" Ghandi


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I use the rice milk, it comes with the vanilla or plain and carbo. (didn't like the carbo one tho) I liked it better than the soy altho soy didn't bother me anymore than other things do.------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------

